# ACS and ANZSCO



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied for the "Computer Network and System Engineer" category through ACS and they accepted my 5 years experience. 

Actually I was planning to live in Australia but after searching found that NZ also have this Occupation in SOL.

In order to apply in the same category in NZ, can I use the same assessment result of ACS or do I have verify my work experience again from ANZSCO?

Anyone having information in this regard kindly advice.

Thank you


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

noni125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the "Computer Network and System Engineer" category through ACS and they accepted my 5 years experience.
> 
> ...


Hi noni

Aus and NZ are two different countries, and have different process for migration/immigration. ACS is only used for Aus immigration purpose, however, if you are interested in migrating to NZ then you need to access your education and work experience through NZQA which is NZ authority to assess education and work exp.

I would like to add, that Aus has very streamlined and comparatively faster process of migration and moreover, Aus has more opportunities if we compare job opportunities in both countries.

~Cheema


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Cheema.

How much time NZQA will take for verification? and can you please tell me the fees of it?

Well, the actual reason for applying in NZ is that I am unable to take 7 in each band and lastly I got 6.5 overall. In NZ, overall 6.5 is eligible to apply, that is what motivates me. If you have any other advice with this IELTS score then please do inform me.

Thank you


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

noni125 said:


> Thanks Cheema.
> 
> How much time NZQA will take for verification? and can you please tell me the fees of it?
> 
> ...


NZQA is the best website where you can get each and every detail with respect to processing time


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

noni125 said:


> Thanks Cheema.
> 
> How much time NZQA will take for verification? and can you please tell me the fees of it?
> 
> ...


Hi noni

I shifted my focus towards NZ only because of the this reason, IELTS 7 each 

NZQA has 2 modules....one is Pre-assessment(PAR) , and other is Full assessment(IQA).

PAR takes 20 days time and fee is around 125NZ$ - Only for EOI submission

IQA takes 35 days time and fee is 750$. For IQA, you need to send original education and work exp documents for assessment.

EOI fee is 510$.

However, you need not to go for these assessments if your education institute and course is in exemption list posted on NZ Immigration site.

Hope this helps.

~Cheema


----------

